

Show HN: fwber - "gamified" FWB finder (NSFW) - frendiversity
http://fwber.com

======
ISeemToBeAVerb
Would you agree to a date/casual encounter without seeing any pictures? I know
I wouldn't. And I'm willing to bet most people feel the same way. There is a
HUGE difference between your friend setting you up on a blind date and
agreeing to one online. Not to mention that the adult nature of your site
makes it even more of a risk. If this is a potential business venture, I'd
definitely change your dating model. If you're hell bent on making a casual
dating site, there are other ways of ensuring quality and privacy. Profile
verification is one way, private/fee based entry is another.

~~~
frendiversity
You have to have pictures uploaded to request a "blind date."

The "blind date" is virtual, in that once you've both approved it your
profiles are then exchanged with face pictures. (This is intended to protect
pictures from being publicly scraped and make people comfortable with
uploading them.)

I'll mention this on the front page so as not to cause confusion, thanks!

